# RSS Feeds



## Kibala (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen

ich mölchte gerne die Buffed News von der Startseite www.buffed.de als RSS Feeds in usnere Gildenpage mit reinnehmen. habt Ihr mir dazu den entsprechenden Link?

Merci und Grüsse
Kiba


----------



## ZAM (12. Juli 2007)

Suchst du das? 

http://feeds.feedburner.com/BuffedNewsWWW




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kibala (12. Juli 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Suchst du das?
> 
> http://feeds.feedburner.com/BuffedNewsWWW
> 
> ...



ja denke es ist so was^^ werds mal im Vbulletin als link einfügen und dann mal schauen danke


----------



## Kibala (12. Juli 2007)

Kibala schrieb:


> ja denke es ist so was^^ werds mal im Vbulletin als link einfügen und dann mal schauen danke



es tut^^ danke


----------



## Jaromar (11. September 2009)

gibts eigendlich auch einen feed für startrek online?


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2009)

Jaromar schrieb:


> gibts eigendlich auch einen feed für startrek online?



http://sto.buffed.de/startrek-online-info-feed.html
http://sto.buffed.de/community-news.html
http://sto.buffed.de/startrek-online-news.html
http://sto.buffed.de/startrek-spiele-news.html
http://sto.buffed.de/startrek-news.html


----------

